# Training today..."What a difference a good camera & photographer makes!"



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Training today..."What a difference a good camera & photographer makes!"*

I was very fortunate to have a very nice person takes photos today at training. Her name is Kristina Simpson....and she did a wonderful job, and it was a pleasure to meet her.
Here are a few pics.....and I really love them!
Puppy is *Chica von Huerta Hof.....aka Chalupa!*
She is 14 wks old....and a SUPER puppy. I have huge expectations for her.

































And Hillary's *Solo*.....waited like a good boy, while mom got her things....









Of course....*Miss Wheda*...thinks that the entire day revolves around her....she is just like her father Ivan...LOL!


















_Thanks again to Kristina Simpson for the beautiful pictures!_


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Solo is the hottest of the all...not that I'm biased or anything.  GORGEOUS PICTURES and GORGEOUS pups!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pups-love the last head shot


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

really nice pictures! Your gsd's are gorgeous


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous Robin!! What are the rules on photography at the Sieger show? I am not a photographer by any means, but I have a pretty nice camera and I would love to take pictures...I am just not sure what the "rules" are


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my- that puppy! I just wanna squeeze her! I find it strange that an animal can be so regal/noble looking and so CUTE at the same time


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Robin, your GSD are SO SO pleasing to the eye!

These pictures did not disappoint


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

AwwwwTHANK YOU!

@Danielle....I believe that anyone can take pics at the Sieger Show......you cannot go inside the "rings" during the show, unless you are the "show photographer".
I would love for you to take some pics!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I will bring my camera along then! Can't wait...55 more days, but who's counting?!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful dogs, the last picture is my favorate, id give him the "WOW" factor!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres a few more that Kristina has posted/sent me......just random shots.
*I want/need a good camera like hers!......maybe Santa will hear me for next Christmas!*

Primo von Huerta Hof...aka....Rocco.

















Ivan & Mike.....

























9mo old *Tato*.....He was so excited for bitework time!! LOL!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry.....I screwed up loading it.....
Here's another of Ivan & Mike.










_I still have no idea, HOW Kristine caught this......._
_@lorihd....that he...is actually a she.... 15mo old daughter of Ivan..._


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stunning dogs!

Every single time I look at your pups I think maybe I DO want showlines again!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful pups!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pretty Pretties!! I love having photographers at training!!

I looked at your thread title, and thought that same thing about 10 minutes before I read it. I was looking at a fb page of great training shots from today and wished I had the camera & lens that shot them..... Action shots are so amazing and a good camera can get them, also the photographer's skill is just as important. 
I can't wait to see more pics of your gorgeous dogs! Santa better get on it now


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great shots! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Great shots! That last pic is priceless, I'd put that on a Christmas card .


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwwwhhhh, my baby boy....I agree Marshies...he's the cutest!  No bias whatsoever, right?!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I just love Wheda! :wub:


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

THANKS Heidi!....Wheda is a spoiled Princess living with Mike & Ivan! LOL


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

robinhuerta said:


> THANKS Heidi!....Wheda is a spoiled Princess living with Mike & Ivan! LOL


Lol!


----------

